# Family pics :)



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

Would love to see actual pics of your family. No chainsaws allowed


----------



## bplust (May 18, 2012)

Sooo... you're asking us to disown our saws?


----------



## little possum (May 18, 2012)

Extended family count?


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

little possum said:


> Extended family count?



Aww. Took me a second to realize that was my men  great picture!!!!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

Me and my man. 






The little people that live with us


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

Family pics you say?


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

This was taken last Christmas.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Family pics you say?



Noooooooo!!! Now I must kick you out lol.


----------



## pops21 (May 18, 2012)

This is march 10th 2012, one day after our twins were born.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This was taken last Christmas.



Much better!! Love putting faces with names


----------



## rwoods (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Would love to see actual pics of your family. No chainsaws allowed





blsnelling said:


> Family pics you say?



Brad, if I were a one brand man, I would say you abided by the rules, but I ain't and you didn't. Ron


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

Anna's BDay in November. Yes, I have a teenage daughter!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

pops21 said:


> This is march 10th 2012, one day after our twins were born.
> 
> Awww. We need twins Jer  precious!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

Does this count as a family pic, lol?


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

Daddy and his princess.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't comply with the no chainsaws rule, either, sorry. 


sarahdodgegeek said:


> The picture is worth a thousand words...
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



(This is my daddy on his 85th B-day this April)


----------



## blsnelling (May 18, 2012)

This is my entire family. My brother is 2 years younger and my sister 11 years younger.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 18, 2012)

Still can't figure out what a beautiful woman like you wants with a broken down old bald headed man like that!!!!LOL

Jeremy knows I'm just kidding, you have a truly great man there D.


Mike


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 18, 2012)

Last Christmas


----------



## rwoods (May 18, 2012)

Family has since grown by one more girl, born last month. Life is good! Ron




View attachment 238694


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

Here is a pic of me and the man. 





And here are some pics of our family.




This is Gilbert





This is Kenny





Here is Ghenghis


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 18, 2012)

And here is Allowishus, she is the mother of the other three.




Sorry for all the pet pics but this is our family. Ill look for more people pics.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> And here is Allowishus, she is the mother of the other three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pet pics are great!!!!


----------



## heimannm (May 18, 2012)

Most of us anyway...






Mark


----------



## parrisw (May 18, 2012)

Here is a pic of me and my family at the end of January in Hawaii.


----------



## FATGUY (May 18, 2012)

this was taken last summer during my youngests graduation


----------



## Mrs. J (May 18, 2012)

Found a chainsaw related pic of me. Whoohoo lol.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 18, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Found a chainsaw related pic of me. Whoohoo lol.



I like............. cough cough the Stihl cups.:cool2:


----------



## struggle (May 19, 2012)

You wearing a dress in this photo:msp_ohmy: can't hide that with the shadow:hmm3grin2orange:



parrisw said:


> Here is a pic of me and my family at the end of January in Hawaii.


----------



## wigglesworth (May 19, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Still can't figure out what a beautiful woman like you wants with a broken down old bald headed man like that!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> Mike



Hey now.... I resemble that remark.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 19, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Hey now.... I resemble that remark.





Hey now big feller....Don't take offense...you KNOW that I love you badder than a hog loves slop!!!!!
You are truly a fine man and a great friend and it was my pleasure to be able to help you.
I wish it could have been more!!!


Mike


----------



## parrisw (May 19, 2012)

struggle said:


> You wearing a dress in this photo:msp_ohmy: can't hide that with the shadow:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, kinda looks that way doesn't it.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Daddy and his princess.



That's so cute, I think I'm gonna be sick... umpkin:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 19, 2012)

Muh boys at 11:30 P.M. Today was the last day of school, so we're being a bit lenient.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 19, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL, kinda looks that way doesn't it.



Looks like a grass skirt to me...


----------



## o8f150 (May 19, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Still can't figure out what a beautiful woman like you wants with a broken down old bald headed man like that!!!!LOL
> 
> Jeremy knows I'm just kidding, you have a truly great man there D.
> 
> ...



glad you said it mike,, i was thinking it:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (May 19, 2012)

does this mean i can post some of our montel williams show pics????


----------



## parrisw (May 19, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Looks like a grass skirt to me...



Ya, you guys all wish I was wearing a skirt!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrowhead (May 19, 2012)

My Nephew. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 19, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> My Nephew. :msp_ohmy:



He's your Nephew........and you didn't 'pick' him! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 19, 2012)

Me Stephen and the wife Sherry at the last AROKMO GTG.




Les and Kim's camera 173 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 19, 2012)

You said no saws, but this is our GTG Family.




AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Mrs. J (May 19, 2012)




----------



## cowroy (May 19, 2012)

My amazing and beautiful wife that puts up with the chainsaws. :smile2:




My family, me Justin, my wife Kristen, Will and Lexi


----------



## robfromaz1977 (May 19, 2012)

This pic is about a year and a half old. Reminds me that I need to get a new family pic done.






Here is a couple of pics of just me and the wife on our 10th anniversary. We took a cruise to Catalina Island and Ensenada Mexico.


----------



## Chris J. (May 19, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> And here is Allowishus, she is the mother of the other three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot! I would crop it down to focus on the cat's face, then post it everytime someone posts something really stupid and/or questionable.

I'll play, but I first need to get some family photos. My wife & I could pass for siblings, maybe even twins .


----------



## Arrowhead (May 19, 2012)

We don't have any recent family pics, but here is my 13yr son and I with his first turkey from about a month ago.






Here's my Nephew again showing my wife the infamous booger... he was proud of that sucker. :msp_unsure:


----------



## H 2 H (May 19, 2012)

Being on this side of the camera is a little strange for me but my sis-in-law took this shot (on her cell phone) of me; my brothers and my Mum on Mothers Day 2012


----------



## mheim1 (May 19, 2012)

Almost 2 years old (guess nobody but me takes pictures around here).
And the dog is missing.


----------



## o8f150 (May 19, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> We don't have any recent family pics, but here is my 13yr son and I with his first turkey from about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will give you 5.00 for the infamous booger:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## UK Rich (May 19, 2012)

View attachment 238783
View attachment 238784










The wife and I at a friends wedding in September.

She just about puts up with me, she's lovely. My English Rose.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 19, 2012)

More or less the whole fam damily five years ago, before a bunch of us lost a bunch of weight. L to R in front, my best gal and most patient wife of all (I've been married 3 times), me, Dad, sis. In back are the chilluns and some of their mates.









My three.








My wife's two and my three








Daughter teaching my YTBB grandson the sweet sound of a Stihl a bit more than 2 years ago.


----------



## mdavlee (May 19, 2012)

Here's my little one last fall in california.


----------



## Brian13 (May 19, 2012)

Hard to find family pics. Plenty of the kids, but none of the whole family at once.

Wife, her Mom and the kids on Mothers Day.





Me with the boys.





And the boys with my Mom.


----------



## mdavlee (May 19, 2012)

Here's a picture from her birthday in april.


----------



## fossil (May 19, 2012)

Here are my wife, three daughters and the most passed around baby I've ever seen, our grandson Elliot. My two son-on-laws are somewhere nearby.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 19, 2012)

For a second there I thought this thread had been moved to the off topic forum......:msp_thumbdn: :jawdrop: Glad to see that's it back again where it'll get exposure. :msp_thumbup:

Good for Mrs. J for starting it! I'll get our pic in here soon.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 19, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> For a second there I thought this thread had been moved to the off topic forum......:msp_thumbdn: :jawdrop: Glad to see that's it back again where it'll get exposure. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Good for Mrs. J for starting it! I'll get our pic in here soon.



People will have insert some pictures of their families with chainsaws to keep it on topic...


----------



## rwoods (May 19, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> People will have insert some pictures of their families with chainsaws to keep it on topic...



Will this work?



mdavlee said:


> Here's my little one last fall in california.



I hope you brought a seedling back to East Tennessee so our decendants at a 2512 GTG can try out some of our old long bar saws.  Ron


----------



## Wazzu (May 19, 2012)

Jeez this place is turning into a real facebook type outfit. I cant post pics of my family because I don't want to get put on some globalist, technocratic, eugenicist kill list for owning loud polluting chainsaws. I keep my anti-conspiracy tinfoil hat on at all times.


----------



## 3000 FPS (May 19, 2012)

Wazzu said:


> Jeez this place is turning into a real facebook type outfit. I cant post pics of my family because I don't want to get put on some globalist, technocratic, eugenicist kill list for owning loud polluting chainsaws. I keep my anti-conspiracy tinfoil hat on at all times.



Yea I would say the hat is a good idea.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 19, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> For a second there I thought this thread had been moved to the off topic forum......:msp_thumbdn: :jawdrop: Glad to see that's it back again where it'll get exposure. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Good for Mrs. J for starting it! I'll get our pic in here soon.



It must have been my stihl glasses picture that brought it back  

I don't mean no chainsaws. Just maybe add a face with the saw  

Thanks for posting. I love looking at everyone's posts. Sorry if it's a tad facebooky. I tend to be a bit facebooky.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 19, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> People will have insert some pictures of their families with chainsaws to keep it on topic...



I already did!!!!


----------



## joe25DA (May 19, 2012)

My dad, me, my cousin my uncle. 2 Craftsman/Poulan 3.7s, Mac PM 800 and Stihl FB


----------



## FATGUY (May 19, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Daughter teaching my YTBB grandson the sweet sound of a Stihl a bit more than 2 years ago.



this needs to be your Avatar, that's just awesome!!


----------



## Officer's Match (May 19, 2012)

Mrs. Match and Baron:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 19, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> It must have been my stihl glasses picture that brought it back
> 
> I don't mean no chainsaws. Just maybe add a face with the saw
> 
> Thanks for posting. I love looking at everyone's posts. Sorry if it's a tad facebooky. I tend to be a bit facebooky.



Can't find the camera cord....pics coming when the cord is found.

This place went like facebook when the 'like' button was added! LoL! :hmm3grin2orange: That's okay in my book.


----------



## DSS (May 19, 2012)

:msp_unsure:


----------



## wendell (May 20, 2012)

joe25DA said:


> My dad, me, my cousin my uncle. 2 Craftsman/Poulan 3.7s, Mac PM 800 and Stihl FB



You mean that is not you in your avatar?!?


----------



## wendell (May 20, 2012)

DSS said:


> :msp_unsure:



You forgot the one with your cousins.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 20, 2012)

Chris, my deepest apologies... I grilled up a tbone from one of your kin this evening. :msp_ohmy:
Sorry brother.


----------



## DSS (May 20, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Chris, my deepest apologies... I grilled up a tbone from one of your kin this evening. :msp_ohmy:
> Sorry brother.



Moderators, do we need this?


----------



## DSS (May 20, 2012)

I hope you have to stuff a coyote tomorrow Ed.:msp_tongue:


----------



## joe25DA (May 20, 2012)

wendell said:


> You mean that is not you in your avatar?!?



haha no. Thats Sly Stallone.


----------



## MCW (May 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Does this count as a family pic, lol?



I know I'm in a different country Brad but I'd hazard a bet that even in most US states bedding down with that many animals would be illegal 

Here's one of my fiancee and I on Hamilton Island (Queensland) in December last year. She was about 8-10 weeks pregnant then from memory. Now I can't fit my arms around her belly. She's due in about 3 weeks


----------



## fossil (May 20, 2012)

Congratualtions!


----------



## Man of $tihl (May 20, 2012)

My wife and i.



My daughter and son waiting for the bus. (first day of kindergarden)lol


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 20, 2012)

My wife dressed as Shrek last Halloween:


----------



## mdavlee (May 20, 2012)

rwoods said:


> Will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you brought a seedling back to East Tennessee so our decendants at a 2512 GTG can try out some of our old long bar saws.  Ron



Ron I do have some seeds I need to start soon. The woman where I got them told me to transplant into the ground when they outgrow a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## rwoods (May 20, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Ron I do have some seeds I need to start soon. The woman where I got them told me to transplant into the ground when they outgrow a 5 gallon bucket.



Great. I have often wondered whether a redwood would grow in an Appalachian rain forest. Ron


----------



## rwoods (May 20, 2012)

MCW said:


> I know I'm in a different country Brad but I'd hazard a bet that even in most US states bedding down with that many animals would be illegal
> 
> Here's one of my fiancee and I on Hamilton Island (Queensland) in December last year. She was about 8-10 weeks pregnant then from memory. Now I can't fit my arms around her belly. She's due in about 3 weeks



It is good to put a face with a name. I appreciated your lower backcut comments on mechanical push/pullovers. I've never thought about it. It is stored away in my brain now and might just save some serious grief for me or others. Thanks, Ron


----------



## poorboypaul (May 20, 2012)

Man of $tihl said:


> My wife and i.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter and son waiting for the bus. (first day of kindergarden)lol



You look familiar! Do I know you?


----------



## poorboypaul (May 20, 2012)

View attachment 238895
View attachment 238896
View attachment 238897


Me and my 300 lb buddy I got in 2004. Other two are my "children" now.


----------



## Chris J. (May 20, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> ...Daughter teaching my YTBB grandson the sweet sound of a Stihl a bit more than 2 years ago.




:msp_thumbup: Priceless! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Roll Tide (May 20, 2012)

View attachment 238902


----------



## Roll Tide (May 20, 2012)

How do i post where u can see the pic without clicking on it


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> View attachment 238902





rolltide said:


> How do i post where u can see the pic without clicking on it



Here you go.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

This was back in the spring of 2010. I had JUST got a Poulan 3800 back together and my brothers were hanging out with me. Had some wood but no stand and I wanted to cut with it quick. In the midst of me cutting my big bro busted out my iPhone and started shooting. Wasn't planning on videoing anything. The saw was rich, chain wasn't tightened right, and the wood we were cutting was pathetic the way it was stacked.... 

But pay no attention to the chainsaw. This is us being us - I'm the punk in the black hoodie in the beginning, my younger brother Todd is in the purple t-shirt, and my big bro Keith is the one who is dressed nicely. Nothing like bros hanging out, lol.... ::thumbsup::


[video=youtube;Rnm_jRBVUdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnm_jRBVUdY[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (May 20, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me Stephen and the wife Sherry at the last AROKMO GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something is wrong with your caps....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Roll Tide (May 20, 2012)

anyone explain please how to post pics where they show up and you dont have to click on them


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 20, 2012)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me Stephen and the wife Sherry at the last *AROKMO* GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SawTroll said:


> Something is wrong with your caps....:msp_ohmy:



I think Stephen is trying to say that the picture was taken at the Arkansas (AR) / Oklahoma (OK) / Missouri (MO) GeToGether (GTG). I still have trouble with some of the Post Office two letter state codes.


----------



## fossil (May 20, 2012)

rolltide said:


> anyone explain please how to post pics where they show up and you dont have to click on them



The easiest way to embed pictures is to get yourself a Photobucket account. Upload the picture(s) to Photobucket.

Open your reply to the forum thread and write your message. Go to photobucket and right click on the code in the *IMG box *below the picture. Click copy and paste that code into the reply box that you have opened in the forum.
If you want to post more pictures in the reply, just repeat the process. 

Before you post, click the preview post button to check and make sure the picture is there.

You should know that if you remove the picture from your photobucket account in the future it will not show up in your post.

You can also post pics that are uploaded from your computer but it's more complex. They will stay as long as the thread stays in the forum though

I hope I explained that clearly enough. If not. PM me.


----------



## DSS (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> This was back in the spring of 2010. I had JUST got a Poulan 3800 back together and my brothers were hanging out with me. Had some wood but no stand and I wanted to cut with it quick. In the midst of me cutting my big bro busted out my iPhone and started shooting. Wasn't planning on videoing anything. The saw was rich, chain wasn't tightened right, and the wood we were cutting was pathetic the way it was stacked....
> 
> But* pay no attention to the chainsaw*. This is us being us - I'm the punk in the black hoodie in the beginning, my younger brother Todd is in the purple t-shirt, and my big bro Keith is the one who is dressed nicely. Nothing like bros hanging out, lol.... ::thumbsup::
> 
> ...



'Pay no attention to the chainsaw' 

Who the hell do you think you're dealing with here?:msp_smile:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

DSS said:


> 'Pay no attention to the chainsaw'
> 
> Who the hell do you think you're dealing with here?:msp_smile:





Lookie here Mancow! You better know who YOU'RE dealing with or I'll let the world know your true secret identity! 


What will you do then! If the world finds out about who you truly are you'll never get to own Salamander Land like your cow ancestors promised you! It will remain in the clutches of Filley the Fish! You know what happens when he owns it after 2014 at sundown!


You had better watch it Mancow, or none of your dreams will come true!!!!


----------



## DSS (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Lookie here Mancow! You better know who YOU'RE dealing with or I'll let the world know your true secret identity!
> 
> 
> What will you do then! If the world finds out about who you truly are you'll never get to own Salamander Land like your cow ancestors promised you! It will remain in the clutches of Filley the Fish! You know what happens when he owns it after 2014 at sundown!
> ...



So can I have that saw or what?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 20, 2012)

DSS said:


> So can I have that saw or what?




Uhh....

Sure! As long as it's not mine you can have as many as you want.

Just find out how many filaments we need before 8:73pm and you've got the best deal in Chinatown.


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Something is wrong with your caps....:msp_ohmy:





Guido Salvage said:


> I think Stephen is trying to say that the picture was taken at the Arkansas (AR) / Oklahoma (OK) / Missouri (MO) GeToGether (GTG). I still have trouble with some of the Post Office two letter state codes.



I thought Niko was just dissing the Stihl cap.


----------



## SawTroll (May 20, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> I thought Niko was just dissing the Stihl cap.



I was, as the Stihl caps we get here won't stay on my head for long, and adjusting them doesn't help. The Husky caps fit a lot better, and stay put!


----------



## StihlyinEly (May 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I was, as the Stihl caps we get here won't stay on my head for long, and adjusting them doesn't help. The Husky caps fit a lot better, and stay put!



Yeah, those Stihl caps are pigs. Too heavy for the HP, too clumsy to use. I actually like the Dolmar cap I got at the Minnesota AS GTG last year.


----------



## SawTroll (May 20, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> I think Stephen is trying to say that the picture was taken at the Arkansas (AR) / Oklahoma (OK) / Missouri (MO) GeToGether (GTG). I still have trouble with some of the Post Office two letter state codes.



I know what those letters are about, but my post referred to the caps on his head!


----------



## 2dogs (May 20, 2012)

The family in 2008 helping mop up and fall hazard trees after the Basin Complex fire. Me, Anna (current wife), Cody, and Amanda.







Anna (cleaner) helping to band calves. (Sorry DSS.)






Me last summer with the MS260 and 36" bar.


----------



## DSS (May 20, 2012)

It's OK, just be gentle.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## fossil (May 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I was, as the Stihl caps we get here won't stay on my head for long, and adjusting them doesn't help. The Husky caps fit a lot better, and stay put!



Stihl has velcro scalp implant kits in their accessory catalogue. Keeps them on quite well.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> This was back in the spring of 2010. I had JUST got a Poulan 3800 back together and my brothers were hanging out with me. Had some wood but no stand and I wanted to cut with it quick. In the midst of me cutting my big bro busted out my iPhone and started shooting. Wasn't planning on videoing anything. The saw was rich, chain wasn't tightened right, and the wood we were cutting was pathetic the way it was stacked....
> 
> But pay no attention to the chainsaw. This is us being us - I'm the punk in the black hoodie in the beginning, my younger brother Todd is in the purple t-shirt, and my big bro Keith is the one who is dressed nicely. Nothing like bros hanging out, lol.... ::thumbsup::
> 
> ...



Very cool. I'll have to find a video of Jeremy being Jeremy.


----------



## rburg (May 20, 2012)

How's the sideways balance of the husqvarna caps?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (May 20, 2012)

Can kinda see the river in the background!!





The newest edition....FREEBEE 10mm 044


----------



## o8f150 (May 20, 2012)

DSS said:


> It's OK, just be gentle.:msp_biggrin:



ain't what you told mastermood :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I know what those letters are about, but my post referred to the caps on his head!



I am thinking capital letters and you are thinking lid. Go figure.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jeffbayne (May 20, 2012)

This was last Christmas  My wife Dana, and Lenna will be 1 year next month. (Lenna rhymes with Jenna, not Gina)








View attachment 238948


----------



## 3000 FPS (May 20, 2012)

jeffbayne said:


> This was last Christmas  My wife Dana, and Lenna will be 1 year next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is one happy looking baby there.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 20, 2012)

jeffbayne said:


> This was last Christmas  My wife Dana, and Lenna will be 1 year next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww. Beautiful baby girl


----------



## jeffbayne (May 20, 2012)

3000 FPS said:


> That is one happy looking baby there.



She is! We're convinced the next one is gonna be a nightmare just to even it all out- this girl is a little slice of perfect!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 20, 2012)

jeffbayne said:


> She is! We're convinced the next one is gonna be a nightmare just to even it all out- this girl is a little slice of perfect!



Watch out! The 2nd child is a totally different story. Lol. But it makes life fun. Thank God for happy babies


----------



## gmax (May 20, 2012)

My daughter


----------



## MEATSAW (May 21, 2012)

My family and I at the San Antonio Riverwalk this last Saturday night. 






My 13 year old daughter is my best friend. Not many people raising teenagers can say that!


----------



## Nardoo (May 21, 2012)

Here is the family at one of our Christmas barbecues. Uncle John never did believe me when I said our place was built on a toxic dump site. 





Al.


----------



## Nardoo (May 21, 2012)

OK, that wasn't real - Uncle John would never wear a pink shirt.

But this is. Not my whole family but this is how we have fun in Australia - the boys trying to outshoot the old man in the back yard.






Al.


----------



## joatmon (May 21, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I was, as the Stihl caps we get here won't stay on my head for long, and adjusting them doesn't help. The Husky caps fit a lot better, and stay put!



Niko,

Yes .... we know. The Husky cap is lighter and the adjustment buckle is outboard where it belongs for better "handling".

Thaw out soon my ole friend,

joat


----------



## parrisw (May 21, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> My family and I at the San Antonio Riverwalk this last Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> My 13 year old daughter is my best friend. Not many people raising teenagers can say that!



That's pretty cool man. I hope my daughters like me that much when they are that age.


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 21, 2012)

Nice pics, nice families.


----------



## SawTroll (May 21, 2012)

rburg said:


> How's the sideways balance of the husqvarna caps?



Can't complain on that, on either of the caps. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (May 21, 2012)

joatmon said:


> Niko,
> 
> Yes .... we know. The Husky cap is lighter and the adjustment buckle is outboard where it belongs for better "handling".
> 
> ...



Someting like that......

I am thawed pretty well by now, but I doubt the ground is all the way - the frost went pretty deep last winter, as there was far less snow than normal.


----------



## cpr (May 21, 2012)

My boy was having a tough day...






My 3 and my niece and nephew 2 years ago. Geez, they grow fast!


----------



## MEATSAW (May 21, 2012)

I can't believe I didn't include my babies.

Kahlua hanging out making sure the bar nuts don't get lost.





My boy Jack trying to figure out how to get a squirrel out of the tree.


----------



## SawTroll (May 21, 2012)

gmax said:


> My daughter



Looks like a suitable "learner" saw for her! :cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 21, 2012)

My 12 year old son and assistant equipment operator... 
Says his chaps aren't made for summer cutting...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (May 21, 2012)

Here's a pic of the AS family "somewhere in Kentucky"...
Lot of states were represented there that day...
Oh, and smoked bologna is just good...

Sporks? Not so much...


----------



## Mrs.Komatsu (May 21, 2012)

Mine and komatsuvarna's two daughters.


----------



## wendell (May 21, 2012)

Mrs.Komatsu said:


> Mine and komatsuvarna's two daughters.



Thanks goodness they look like their mother! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW (May 22, 2012)

fossil said:


> Congratualtions!





rwoods said:


> It is good to put a face with a name. I appreciated your lower backcut comments on mechanical push/pullovers. I've never thought about it. It is stored away in my brain now and might just save some serious grief for me or others. Thanks, Ron



Thanks guys  Hope you get to use the info one day Ron  I found out the hard way


----------



## Mrs. J (May 22, 2012)

Enjoying mommys new clothesline. Daddy did a great job


----------



## rburg (May 22, 2012)

Glad to see Jeremy hanging up clothes.


----------



## fossil (May 22, 2012)

Nothing like the smell of clothes dried on a clothesline. 

Ah, you're going to have to hang it lower to accomodate the cute little helper. Just wear shorts to keep the laundry from dragging on the ground.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 22, 2012)

rburg said:


> Glad to see Jeremy hanging up clothes.



Haha. That's funny. He was working on one of the lines. No laundry in those hands


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 22, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Great shot! I would crop it down to focus on the cat's face, then post it everytime someone posts something really stupid and/or questionable.
> 
> I'll play, but I first need to get some family photos. My wife & I could pass for siblings, maybe even twins .



haha. ya she looks really annoyed, doesn't she. I may just have to do that.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (May 22, 2012)

DSS said:


> :msp_unsure:



This is so awesome. I'm just sitting here in my easy chair laughing out loud to myself. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mrs. J (May 23, 2012)

Love our AS family. But they left something. Not sure what to do with this


----------



## o8f150 (May 23, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Love our AS family. But they left something. Not sure what to do with this



5 gallons of diesel fuel and a match


----------



## Ronaldo (May 23, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Love our AS family. But they left something. Not sure what to do with this



Save it to burn when the weather gets cold again.


----------



## o8f150 (May 23, 2012)

a lot of you know my wife and i got together on the montel williams show in 1999,,in 2007 we was the only couple still together,, so since that was the 4th time on his show he sent us to vegas for 5 days and 4 night 2nd honeymoon,, what she didn't know is that i had it setup to renew out wedding vowels,, we did a lot of sight seeing and had a good time,,,, she has put up with me for 13 years


----------



## Mrs. J (May 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> a lot of you know my wife and i got together on the montel williams show in 1999,,in 2007 we was the only couple still together,, so since that was the 4th time on his show he sent us to vegas for 5 days and 4 night 2nd honeymoon,, what she didn't know is that i had it setup to renew out wedding vowels,, we did a lot of sight seeing and had a good time,,,, she has put up with me for 13 years



That is very cool. I didn't know that about you.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 23, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> That is very cool. I didn't know that about you.



Luckily for us, some of the things happening in Vegas are staying in Vegas...


----------



## o8f150 (May 23, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> That is very cool. I didn't know that about you.



we have all 4 shows on dvd too:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## russhd1997 (May 23, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> This picture is a few years old, we have since added a daughter in-law, but our four boys and two girls are present and accounted for.
> 
> View attachment 239226



Your attachy no workie!


----------



## Oldtimer (May 23, 2012)

Me and the wife, and the yung'uns and the cousins on a camping trip...


----------



## REJ2 (May 23, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Your attachy no workie!



He's right, it says your an invalid :msp_tongue:


----------



## o8f150 (May 23, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Me and the wife, and the yung'uns and the cousins on a camping trip...



looks more like unclestash's crew:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 3000 FPS (May 23, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Me and the wife, and the yung'uns and the cousins on a camping trip...



Those were the good ole days. HA.


----------



## wendell (May 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> a lot of you know my wife and i got together on the montel williams show in 1999,,in 2007 we was the only couple still together,, so since that was the 4th time on his show he sent us to vegas for 5 days and 4 night 2nd honeymoon,, what she didn't know is that i had it setup to renew out wedding vowels,, we did a lot of sight seeing and had a good time,,,, she has put up with me for 13 years



I didn't recognize her with pants on. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2012)

Here is a picture of my clan...Thinking it was a fart joke or actually a fart to get this picture!!!






Another one of just the boys dinking around at the river...


----------



## parrisw (May 24, 2012)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here is a picture of my clan...Thinking it was a fart joke or actually a fart to get this picture!!!
> 
> 
> Another one of just the boys dinking around at the river...



Great looking family! 

Fart jokes always bring down the house don't they!


----------



## Arrowhead (May 24, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Enjoying mommys new clothesline. Daddy did a great job



I really hope those are not Jeremy's thongs.....


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 24, 2012)

Shaun, your boys will be lady killers when older. Teach them to run fast!


----------



## o8f150 (May 24, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> I really hope those are not Jeremy's thongs.....



they're not pink so they can't be his


----------



## o8f150 (May 24, 2012)

wendell said:


> I didn't recognize her with pants on. :hmm3grin2orange:



i guess i deserved that one


----------



## o8f150 (May 24, 2012)

wendell said:


> I didn't recognize her with pants on. :hmm3grin2orange:



not pink but close enough:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 26, 2012)

The boys playin ball at the local farm league. 

[video=youtube;Hugaxe5eQis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hugaxe5eQis&list=UUvEG38T8e7zTVuj5qqvYPQQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## wigglesworth (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;0ZEd-GBRR4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZEd-GBRR4A&list=UUvEG38T8e7zTVuj5qqvYPQQ&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## little possum (May 26, 2012)

Farm League? And you called me a redneck... :msp_tongue:


----------



## o8f150 (May 26, 2012)

little possum said:


> And you called me a redneck... :msp_tongue:



if the boot fits,,wear it :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (May 26, 2012)

little possum said:


> Farm League? And you called me a redneck... :msp_tongue:



You my friend, are a redneck! We just play ball with em.


----------



## Mrs. J (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 29, 2012)

Here's the three of us:






Here's a closeup of the little one, Lilyana Grace, with a big saw! Homelite 2000 (7 Cube)!






Great idea for a thread Mrs. J!


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, we just took this one last night. Bella looks like she's striking a pose between her two sisters : )


----------



## Officer's Match (Jun 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> ok, we just took this one last night. Bella looks like she's striking a pose between her two sisters : )



Indeed she does.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> ok, we just took this one last night. Bella looks like she's striking a pose between her two sisters : )







Looks like the Devil with an angel on each side to me!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## rburg (Jun 5, 2012)

Was Bella named after Bella in the Twilight series?


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 5, 2012)

rburg said:


> Was Bella named after Bella in the Twilight series?



My favorite post ever


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 5, 2012)

rburg said:


> Was Bella named after Bella in the Twilight series?



Judging by the fact that the one that's holding her named her, I would say yes. Now that she's almost 21 she'd probably deny that...


----------



## rburg (Jun 5, 2012)

The green eyes make her look more like a Cullen. I have a daughter that drives like a Cullen.


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 5, 2012)

rburg said:


> The green eyes make her look more like a Cullen. I have a daughter that drives like a Cullen.



I think it's time Jer joins team Edward and watches my twilight movies with me. I mean I am a member of TWO chainsaw sites. Chainsaws and vampires just go together


----------



## rburg (Jun 5, 2012)

I have read 3 of the books and seen 3 of the movies. The girls got old enough to drive and didn't have to wait for me to take them anymore. I also read all the Harry Potter books and saw all the movies.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I think it's time Jer joins team Edward and watches my twilight movies with me. I mean I am a member of TWO chainsaw sites. Chainsaws and vampires just go together



i am not going to say a thing,,,yes i will,,, just hog tie him and make him watch the movies


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully this will open, it's from a few years ago.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=240622&stc=1&d=1338923300


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 5, 2012)

*here you go, great looking family BTW*


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Hopefully this will open, it's from a few years ago.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=240622&stc=1&d=1338923300



what! you mean that's not you in the avatar?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> ok, we just took this one last night. Bella looks like she's striking a pose between her two sisters : )



Looks like a cool dog! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 5, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> what! you mean that's not you in the avatar?



LOL! Those are my six kids, who are now age 25, 20, 17, 12, 10, and 5.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> LOL! Those are my six kids, who are now age 25, 20, 17, 12, 10, and 5.



oh. those are your kids. whew! so that is you in your avatar. glad to hear it. you're gonna love grandkids. beware though, they come in bunches. God's reward for not killing your kids.


----------



## milkman (Jun 5, 2012)

Only thing I could find was an OLD picture of me. 


View attachment 240624


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 5, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> oh. those are your kids. whew! so that is you in your avatar. glad to hear it. you're gonna love grandkids. beware though, they come in bunches. God's reward for not killing your kids.



Our oldest boy is married, and just finishing Paramedic school. So I suppose Grandkids may be along before I'm 50, I have 3 1/2 years to go..............LOL!!!


Here's my bride, and myself............

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=240623&stc=1&d=1338924845


----------



## tallguys (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Our oldest boy is married, and just finishing Paramedic school. So I suppose Grandkids may be along before I'm 50, I have 3 1/2 years to go..............LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Here's my bride, and myself............
> ...




Thats just not right! Tried viewing your link and it says that you're an invalid... :msp_smile: 

Seriously though, the link is not working.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 5, 2012)

tallguys said:


> Thats just not right! Tried viewing your link and it says that you're an *invalid*... :msp_smile:
> 
> Seriously though, the link is not working.



Physically, or mentally?.....................LOL!!!


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=240625&stc=1&d=1338926319


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 5, 2012)

milkman said:


> Only thing I could find was an OLD picture of me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 240624



you looked just like a tadpole when you were younger. is your name kermit?


----------



## milkman (Jun 5, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> you looked just like a tadpole when you were younger. is your name kermit?



That was my name, but now I'm a handsome Prince.


----------



## REJ2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Physically, or mentally?.....................LOL!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=240625&stc=1&d=1338926319



Hey thats not Ron Burgandy!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 5, 2012)

MCW said:


> I know I'm in a different country Brad but I'd hazard a bet that even in most US states bedding down with that many animals would be illegal
> 
> Here's one of my fiancee and I on Hamilton Island (Queensland) in December last year. She was about 8-10 weeks pregnant then from memory. Now I can't fit my arms around her belly. She's due in about 3 weeks



The day must be drawing near... Any new pics to add yet? opcorn:


----------



## MCW (Jun 6, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> The day must be drawing near... Any new pics to add yet? opcorn:



Hah hah. Yeah Tracy is due this weekend according to the doctor. Not long now and all the new pictures involve a bumpy, shirtless, monster belly that looks to be housing a world champion kickboxer.
Thanks for asking


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jun 6, 2012)

MCW said:


> Hah hah. Yeah Tracy is due this weekend according to the doctor. Not long now and all the new pictures involve a bumpy, shirtless, monster belly that looks to be housing a world champion kickboxer.
> Thanks for asking



Wishing her an experience with as few unexpected elements as possible!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 6, 2012)

Soak it all up and enjoy the experience because its a blur and blows right by. Best wishes to you and the family on a speedy delivery. Mine are 2 years old and 4 months and growing daily.


----------



## amert (Jun 6, 2012)

I second what KenJax said. My daughter is two, and a little repeating jabber box. And my son is two months old. It's hard to believe how fast they grow, even at that young!View attachment 240794

View attachment 240795

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MCW (Jun 11, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> The day must be drawing near... Any new pics to add yet? opcorn:



Back again. Tracy went into labour yesterday morning (10th June) and about at 4:26pm after around a 6 hour labour out popped a little girl at 7 1/2lbs. Have named her Zoe and we have already worked out she's a little greedy guts. If she doesn't get enough to eat she lets everybody know about it 
All going well and Tracy still in hospital until Wednesday at this stage.

Tracy didn't stay smiling for much longer...






Asleep...






Yawning...






The human female body has seriously earnt a LOT of respect from me in the last day and a half. It can take a beating for sure 

I was going to stick one of my 200T's in the crib with her for a photo opportunity but walking into a hospital with a chainsaw probably wouldn't end well for me with a police station only a few hundred meters down the road


----------



## cowroy (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations man! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## fossil (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations! Gorgeous little girl.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 11, 2012)

congrats mcw,, you have a beautiful little girl there


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 11, 2012)

congrats to you and Miss Tracy. Be advised, sleep will be a valuable commodity for the next couple of weeks. A wise man would accept if anyone offers to help so you two can take a nap.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 11, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Soak it all up and enjoy the experience because its a blur and blows right by. Best wishes to you and the family on a speedy delivery. Mine are 2 years old and 4 months and growing daily.





amert said:


> I second what KenJax said. My daughter is two, and a little repeating jabber box. And my son is two months old. It's hard to believe how fast they grow, even at that young!



and believe this. before you realize it those kids will be bringing home some scuz ball that can't possibly measure up to what you have in mind and then you will have a two year old grandchild or two....


----------



## wendell (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats, Matt!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations Matt and mom.

Your daughter shares the same birthday as my oldest daughter. Mine was 30 yesterday.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats Matt!!! When's #2 coming?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulations Matt!!! you have two beautiful girls...


----------



## MCW (Jun 12, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> and believe this. before you realize it those kids will be bringing home some scuz ball that can't possibly measure up to what you have in mind and then you will have a two year old grandchild or two....



Hah hah  (as I load my 12 guage ready for her teenage years)...



parrisw said:


> Congrats Matt!!! When's #2 coming?:hmm3grin2orange:



Not game to ask yet Will! As soon as possible I hope although Zoe was 5 years in the making and 9 months in the baking...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 12, 2012)

That's awesome Matt. Congrats!


----------



## fossil (Jun 12, 2012)

MCW said:


> Hah hah  (as I load my 12 guage ready for her teenage years)...
> 
> 
> I handed my second daughter's first boyfriend a .270 Winchester round and he said,
> ...


----------



## parrisw (Jun 12, 2012)

MCW said:


> Hah hah  (as I load my 12 guage ready for her teenage years)...
> 
> 
> 
> Not game to ask yet Will! As soon as possible I hope although Zoe was 5 years in the making and 9 months in the baking...



LOL I recommend about 2 years in between kids, you can do the math an when you need to get busy again!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 12, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL I recommend about 2 years in between kids, you can do the math an when you need to get busy again!:hmm3grin2orange:



Mine are 2 years and 3 days apart.


----------



## wendell (Jun 12, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL I recommend about 2 years in between kids, you can do the math an when you need to get busy again!:hmm3grin2orange:



3.5 years, minimum. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 14, 2012)

New addition to our family. 3 month old ####zu. Found walking down a highway. He is a sweetheart. 

He needs a name. Any suggestions??


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha. It's name was edited. Cool.


----------



## H 2 H (Jun 14, 2012)

Gypsy

You found walking down a highway so he is a Gypsy


----------



## dancan (Jun 14, 2012)

I've got a Shih Tzu (proper spelling) , she doesn't have all the long hair that yours has , she looks more like a miniature St.Bernard .
Good luck toilet training him , they are a little stubborn at times LOL .


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> New addition to our family. 3 month old ####zu. Found walking down a highway. He is a sweetheart.
> 
> He needs a name. Any suggestions??



wiggs jr :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sgrizz (Jun 14, 2012)

lucky? as in lucky he didnt hit on the road.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's our Lucky He's a ShihPoo


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 14, 2012)

this is my mil :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 14, 2012)

i forgot to add the other family member,,as you can tell she is spoiled rotten


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> New addition to our family. 3 month old ####zu. Found walking down a highway. He is a sweetheart.
> 
> He needs a name. Any suggestions??





Mrs. J said:


> Haha. It's* name was edited*. Cool.



Dog's name was 'edited'? :hmm3grin2orange: I know.....I know!  (goes and sits in a corner by himself!)


----------



## Mrs. J (Jun 14, 2012)

dancan said:


> I've got a Shih Tzu (proper spelling) , she doesn't have all the long hair that yours has , she looks more like a miniature St.Bernard .
> Good luck toilet training him , they are a little stubborn at times LOL .



Glad to know the correct spelling. I can now pronounce it correctly too LOL....I hope he potty trains easy..Ive never been good at training dogs. Hes done great today. Do Shih Tzu's bark ever. I havent herd him make a sound


----------



## wendell (Jun 15, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Glad to know the correct spelling. I can now pronounce it correctly too LOL....I hope he potty trains easy..Ive never been good at training dogs. Hes done great today. Do Shih Tzu's bark ever. I havent herd him make a sound



Maybe he's a mute?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> Maybe he's a mute?



Do u have any idea the awesomeness of that possibility???


----------



## wendell (Jun 15, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Do u have any idea the awesomeness of that possibility???



Is that something you'd wish on poor Wigglesworth?


Because you realize, that no matter what you decide you're going to name your dog, we are going to call it Wigglesworth. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## chadihman (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 241735
View attachment 241736
View attachment 241737
these are pics of my brothers wedding last fall. Im the best man and my daughter the flower girl


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2012)

wendell said:


> Is that something you'd wish on poor Wigglesworth?
> 
> 
> Because you realize, that no matter what you decide you're going to name your dog, we are going to call it Wigglesworth. :msp_sneaky:



I thought of that. Wiggz. Kinda catchy huh? 

We're thinking Rigby. It's either that or Benson. U can't talk her into Mordechai.


----------



## dancan (Jun 15, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Glad to know the correct spelling. I can now pronounce it correctly too LOL....I hope he potty trains easy..Ive never been good at training dogs. Hes done great today. Do Shih Tzu's bark ever. I havent herd him make a sound



Ours was the runt of the litter but pretty good right from the get go as far as TT goes , friends of ours have one and they're having a tough time . Ours is 1 year old , she barks like a normal dog , not like small lap dogs that don't know when to stop , train it like you would a large dog because dogs do not see size like we do .
Wait till you see him fly through the air (you'll know what I mean when you see it LOL)



wigglesworth said:


> I thought of that. Wiggz. Kinda catchy huh?
> 
> We're thinking Rigby. It's either that or Benson. U can't talk her into Mordechai.



If he turns out like this I think Wiggz is a great name LOL .







If you're in a hot climate , you might want to keep him clipped so he doesn't over heat .


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Glad to know the correct spelling. I can now pronounce it correctly too LOL....I hope he potty trains easy..Ive never been good at training dogs. Hes done great today. Do Shih Tzu's bark ever. I havent herd him make a sound





wigglesworth said:


> Do u have any idea the awesomeness of that possibility???


They are not real yappy dogs


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 15, 2012)

Lucky's a beast, love that little guy. The only creature on Gods green earth that can wear out Bella!


----------



## wendell (Jun 15, 2012)

Wigglesworth Jr.​


----------



## dancan (Jun 15, 2012)

Cousin Itt ? Only if he's a long hair LOL 
When I find my camera , I'll snap a pic of Molly .


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 20, 2012)

Got another pic to add to this thread. This was taken at my wife's family gathering.


----------



## bama (Jun 20, 2012)

View attachment 242467


Taken this summer. I normally don't squint like that and I wish I would have seen the proofs before we ordered the pictures. Not my best, by far. Boys are 15 and 13.

How do you do the embedding for mac? Right click doesn't do anything for me. Will keep working on it. Sorry.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 20, 2012)

bama said:


> View attachment 242467
> 
> 
> Taken this summer. I normally don't squint like that and I wish I would have seen the proofs before we ordered the pictures. Not my best, by far. Boys are 15 and 13.
> ...



Its ok man, we don't judge this isn't the fashion show.


----------



## fossil (Jun 20, 2012)

bama said:


> View attachment 242467
> 
> 
> Taken this summer. I normally don't squint like that and I wish I would have seen the proofs before we ordered the pictures. Not my best, by far. Boys are 15 and 13.
> ...



Squint??? At least you've got hair. When I squint what I have left looks thicker.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 20, 2012)

bama said:


> View attachment 242467
> 
> 
> Taken this summer. I normally don't squint like that and I wish I would have seen the proofs before we ordered the pictures. Not my best, by far. Boys are 15 and 13.
> ...



No clue on embeding on a MAC. I know how to embed a pickle on a Big Mac! Here's your pic embeded:


----------



## bama (Jun 20, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> No clue on embeding on a MAC. I know how to embed a pickle on a Big Mac! Here's your pic embeded:



Thanks, Manyhobbies. 

Was in the twin cities via Rochester last week for our 20th anniversary. It was comforting to know that my little town of Karlstad....and many surrounding towns were free of their idiots as they all chose to drive in Minneapolis when we were. "Right lane ends, merge left" does not mean speed forward until the lane ends and then expect that someone will let you in! Also learned that my GPS does not filter out roads that only allow buses and taxis. Ended up on one of those by Orchestra Hall. 

Anyone who lives near there and has to drive has got to be wayyy more patient than I am!


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> I hope he potty trains easy..Ive never been good at training dogs



you trained jer good,,, i can't believed i typed that but i just could not resist


----------



## Mrs.Komatsu (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## wendell (Jun 22, 2012)

I hope Durand's face didn't break smiling so big. :hmm3grin2orange:


Very nice pic!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's a shot of Molly .
The rest of the litter were all log haired normal looking Shih Tzu's .






My cats are bigger than she is .


----------



## Mrs.Komatsu (Jun 24, 2012)

wendell said:


> I hope Durand's face didn't break smiling so big. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Very nice pic!! :msp_thumbsup:



I know ! He just isn't one to smile!:msp_smile:


----------



## mweba (Jun 24, 2012)

Only pic I have of the Fam in the last five years that my wife isn't prego in lol




DSC_0702_1 by mweba1, on Flickr








Well at least I didn't think she was....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jun 24, 2012)

Here the best I can do off my phone.

Wife & I a long time ago







The kids 5 or so years ago


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 25, 2012)

Mrs.Komatsu said:


>



so komatsu's got three daughters? where's his wife? lol


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 25, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> so komatsu's got three daughters? where's his wife? lol



Hahahahah! I look that old ? 

Actually, The wifey is older than I.....:msp_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jun 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Hahahahah! I look that old ?
> 
> Actually, The wifey is older than I.....:msp_smile:



nah! just yankin your chain. you all look pretty young to me.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 25, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> nah! just yankin your chain. you all look pretty young to me.



26 going on 50 .


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 25, 2012)

dancan said:


> Here's a shot of Molly .
> The rest of the litter were all log haired normal looking Shih Tzu's .
> 
> 
> ...



The dog that would lick you to death if allowed.....LOL
I can put her in my jacket pocket.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jun 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Hahahahah! I look that old ?
> 
> Actually, The wifey is older than I.....:msp_smile:



Funny stuff. My wife is older than me too.


----------



## amert (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's my boy. He's 2 1/2 months old now.View attachment 243122
. 
This is the family together. Well minus me. Somebody has to take the pic!View attachment 243123
my daughters hair gets a little crazy!

200t
261
460
041
s10t


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 26, 2012)

Here we are taking a bit of a beer break... at least I was.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll have to find some pics...hate forcin a person to look at me if they aint done nuthin wrong tho...


----------



## fossil (Jul 9, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> I'll have to find some pics...hate forcin a person to look at me if they aint done nuthin wrong tho...



I know what you mean. My wife and kids won't let me leave the house without a bag on my head in case I scare any dogs.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 9, 2012)

One from last weekend on the way home from the Lake of the Ozarks!!!

Haley on far left (wifes cousin) wife, the boys and me...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 9, 2012)

robfromaz1977 said:


> Funny stuff. My wife is older than me too.



I am also a cradle thief... got mahself. A younger man :msp_wub:


----------



## wendell (Jul 9, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I am also a cradle thief... got mahself. A younger man :msp_wub:



Who likes wearing your underwear from what has been said. :msp_scared: :msp_sneaky:


----------



## nstueve (Jul 10, 2012)

I got a red head like mitch... Maybe a little more red... 

Sorry I'm not going to follow the rules about no saws... My wife likes to help me out when it benefits her. I told her if she helped me clean up and finish cutting I'd take her out to dinner. She immediatly picked up the 076! LOL... 





Our newest addition to the family (Josie) can be seen under the bar.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 10, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I got a red head like mitch... Maybe a little more red...
> 
> Sorry I'm not going to follow the rules about no saws... My wife likes to help me out when it benefits her. I told her if she helped me clean up and finish cutting I'd take her out to dinner. She immediatly picked up the 076! LOL...
> 
> ...



You have a dam fine 076.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nstueve (Jul 10, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> You have a dam fine 076.:hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 10, 2012)

I still dont see the 076!!


----------



## russhd1997 (Jul 10, 2012)

nstueve said:


> I got a red head like mitch... Maybe a little more red...
> 
> Sorry I'm not going to follow the rules about no saws... My wife likes to help me out when it benefits her. I told her if she helped me clean up and finish cutting I'd take her out to dinner. She immediatly picked up the 076! LOL...
> 
> ...



Good looking dog! Nice saw and daughter er wife too!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jul 11, 2012)

View attachment 244761
View attachment 244762



The apples of my eye!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 11, 2012)

Not a family yet but getting there


----------



## REJ2 (Jul 11, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Not a family yet but getting there



Is that the gal we were Dear Abbying on here while back??


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 11, 2012)

REJ2 said:


> Is that the gal we were Dear Abbying on here while back??


 Nope new gal haha..that thread was about 8 months ago (man how time flies!) 
We have been together for 5 months now.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 11, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nope new gal haha..that thread was about 8 months ago (man how time flies!)
> We have been together for 5 months now.



Did she see the shirtless flex pics?


----------



## REJ2 (Jul 11, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Nope new gal haha..that thread was about 8 months ago (man how time flies!)
> We have been together for 5 months now.



Now thats the spirit! Wont be no time and you'll have more notches in your saw case than you'll know what to do with!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 11, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Did she see the shirtless flex pics?



She encouraged it!!!  
I made her crack up the other day when I told her I would make dinner for her (a small bet we had) I 
came into the kitchen with my diasy dukes and rolling pin! 






REJ2 said:


> Now thats the spirit! Wont be no time and you'll have more notches in your saw case than you'll know what to do with!!



Haha thanks.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 11, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I
> came into the kitchen with my diasy dukes and rolling pin!



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 11, 2012)

Jwalker1911 said:


> pics or it didnt happen



Let me find it!!





Proof! Didnt have my rolling pin at that time though


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 12, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Let me find it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dang,, i thought my legs where bad :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ummm, I think your tampon string is hanging out you daisy dukes?...:msp_scared:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 12, 2012)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Ummm, I think your tampon string is hanging out you daisy dukes?...:msp_scared:



Wouldn't that be called a manpon?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 12, 2012)

Lmao!!! Nope, just strings from the blue jeans.

My legs are white as a ghost. They seen sunlight 2 times this year!


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 12, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Let me find it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me and my big mouth....I could have gone the rest of my life without seeing you in those shorts.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Jul 12, 2012)

Im suprised you gus havent started a support group... I would call it... "AS members support group of the naked midget"


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 12, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Im suprised you gus havent started a support group... I would call it... "AS members support group of the naked midget"



How did cjcocn get brought into this??..


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 12, 2012)

BANNED


----------



## Mrs. J (Aug 24, 2012)

Our baby turned two this week.


----------



## rburg (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Londyn!


----------



## parrisw (Aug 24, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Our baby turned two this week.



Baby, and two! Almost not a baby anymore. Or are you talking about Jermey?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 24, 2012)

No wife or kids yet, but here's the newest addition to the family. 

His name is Tank and I adopted him about a week ago. 

Closest thing I have to a family picture.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 25, 2012)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> No wife or kids yet, but here's the newest addition to the family.
> 
> His name is Tank and I adopted him about a week ago.
> 
> Closest thing I have to a family picture.



Why don't you have a cone on your head too?


----------



## ckelp (Aug 25, 2012)

well i'd figure i shoud add my pic it's a year old but good
this is me, the wife and my FIL up at Yosemite on our back packing trip. this is after 6 miles gaining about 1000 feet.. behind us is about 3000 feet to the valley floor...
my daughter is in the mail she shroud be here in early dec:msp_smile:
<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_3656.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/IMG_3656.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 25, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Why don't you have a cone on your head too?





He has one in his hand!
Isn't that good enough?LOL


Mike


----------



## mtrees (Sep 15, 2012)

View attachment 252973


Wife and I at a Penguins game two years ago on Valentines day.


----------



## fossil (Sep 15, 2012)

*Cutting Harnes*

Some may call this a Jolly Jumper but when my grandson Elliot (almost 5months old!) is in it, it becomes a cutting harness.

Grandpa Tim


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 15, 2012)

fossil said:


> Some may call this a Jolly Jumper but when my grandson Elliot (almost 5months old!) is in it, it becomes a cutting harness.
> 
> Grandpa Tim



Soo cute!


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 15, 2012)

The boys taught my princess how to corn stalk fight


----------



## fossil (Sep 15, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> The boys taught my princess how to corn stalk fight



What a doll. 

I miss my litle girls, all grown up now.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 28, 2012)

Mrs.Komatsu said:


>



Cool that you joined here, (belated) welcome to the site! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. J (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Oct 28, 2012)

Mr. & Mrs. CSW Negril Jamaica 2010


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Oct 28, 2012)

Me and "Son of CSW"


----------



## Stihl Livin (Oct 28, 2012)

The wife and I at the cabin getting ready to go wheelin.


----------



## fossil (Oct 28, 2012)

derbyguy said:


> The wife and I at the cabin getting ready to go wheelin.



Love those cats.


----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2013)

We only have girls (three daughters) and my son-in-laws have no interest in saws so I'm training my grandson Elliot. He loves saws at 19 months.
http://s731.photobucket.com/user/Fossil1/media/Elliot pics/TrainingElliot_zps31729c7d.mp4.html


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Tim Carroll (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## z71mike (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's the Z71 twin 3 yr old girls for Christmas.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Arrowhead said:


> My Nephew. :msp_ohmy:




I know exactly how he feels.

Seems like every time my picture is taken, I have my finger up my nose.


----------



## Bob95065 (Dec 7, 2013)

We took this one yesterday at the railroad museum in Carson City, NV. Robby is in camo (5 YO) and Sammy is in blue (3 YO). I am with my wife Jill.


----------



## coltont (Dec 7, 2013)

The family at Thanksgiving this year





Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 7, 2013)

Here are the kiddos Jaxon is 3 and Kennedy is 1 (will be 2 and 4 next month)


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## Deleted member 116684 (Dec 7, 2013)

pops21 said:


> This is march 10th 2012, one day after our twins were born.


wow, two little bity ones! that's a lot of work right there


----------



## z71mike (Dec 7, 2013)

inmansc said:


> wow, two little bity ones! that's a lot of work right there


I know the pain!


----------



## fossil (Dec 7, 2013)

It's nice to see so many happy families.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 7, 2013)

Just cause we smile for the camera doesn't mean we're all happy haha


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 23, 2014)

Whole fan damily at Michael's wedding in Aug.


Grandson #3 due in Feb. the sonogram clearly shows it to be a boy.


----------



## MCW (Oct 23, 2014)

My fiancé and daughter. She's 2 years and 4 months old. This is in the local noodle shop. They both hate cameras so it's hard to get a photo with both smiling


----------



## cgraham1 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Adirondackstihl (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## chadihman (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## brian22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Me , my dad and my two boys


----------



## struggle (Oct 26, 2014)

Badlands this summer





25" channel cat my daughter caught (since I see everyone else posting fish pictures 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 26, 2014)

My 2 year old daughter Kennedy learning early





LOL!! My 4 year old son Jaxon said he needed a band-aid because his finger hurt, so i asked him to show me what finger hurt and this is what i got


----------



## VinceGU05 (Oct 28, 2014)

No family portrait as such so just the wife and I at a mates birthday party. 




And my gorgeous 10 year old daughter. 





This was at a Stihl chainsaw carving comp


----------



## 3000 FPS (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 7, 2014)

My 5 yr. old daughter drew me this picture... She said it's daddy and his chainsaw.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't have one


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Somehow, I think I missed this thread. Not sure how though.

Anyways, looks as if I need to take some time at start @ page 1. Great bunch of pics of those I did see.

*NOTE TO SELF:* Don't rely on your memory as gospel. You're getting older, your memory isn't what it used to be, and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## president (Nov 7, 2014)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Last Christmas


sweet little fella !


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 7, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> My 5 yr. old daughter drew me this picture... She said it's daddy and his chainsaw.
> View attachment 378042
> 
> View attachment 378043


I love looking at the world through the eyes of my kids[emoji3]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 11, 2014)

Grandkids at Veterans Day assembly. Carlee 9 and Brody 6


----------



## abramj (Nov 11, 2014)

Most recent of our family. And a few fun ones.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 11, 2014)

My wife and son at our wedding. 




My son, hes 6 here


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 11, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> My wife and son at our wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda what i expected


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok ok heres me and my better half before a wedding a few weeks ago. Thats all my family lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 11, 2014)

Thats better


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 11, 2014)

The wife and I at her friends wedding last year.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> The wife and I at her friends wedding last year.
> View attachment 379225


Good to see she's wearing Stihl colors [emoji12][emoji106]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 18, 2014)

Brody (6) passed down his first saw to his cousin Toby (2). Fresh set of batterys and he is rockin'.




BTW. Toby was born without thumbs. Genetic thing on his mother's side. Don't slow him down none.


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 18, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> The wife and I at her friends wedding last year.
> View attachment 379225


 


VinceGU05 said:


> Good to see she's wearing Stihl colors [emoji12][emoji106]


 
She is a creamsickle for sure


----------

